# Compuserve Nostalgia



## Retired (Aug 2, 2015)

Thanks for your post!



> there were some wonderful Compuserve forums



Ah, yes there were...sorry to digress from the ADD discussion, but Compuserve is where I started out too, with the DOS interface...only old fogey's like me remember DOS!!...


----------



## Parafluie (Aug 2, 2015)

*Re: The 7 Types of ADD*

Steve, what forums did you belong to?  That's where I learned all about computers, and met so many people who were nifty then, famous now. <g>

I don't remember if I was on CompuServe with DOS although I railed against "Windows" because I was so expert in WP and DOS. But, unlike you, I am NOT a fogey. 

Did you check out her page vs. Amen's?

---------- Post Merged at 01:51 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 01:44 PM ----------

Well done!


----------



## Retired (Aug 2, 2015)

> Did you check out her page vs. Amen's?



Have not yet, but I will, because it's a subject in which I am interested.  Lots of chores on my ToDo list today..



> what forums did you belong to? That's where I learned all about computers



Me too!

I'll try to remember, and perhaps will think of some others as we go along.

For sure, the RV Forum, on which I was a Sysop (moderator for non Compuserve folks)  That Forum continues to this day and has grown to be a major player in RV'ing

The RV Forum Community

There was a great Forum dealing with Tourette Syndrome in which I participated as well, and met some very interesting and influential people in the TS community.

Then there was the Cooks Forum, which was a favorite of mine, and for a while I sysoped on a "Collectors'Forum, but I don't recall what it was called.

There's not much left of CS, but I do follow the Windows related Forums since there are still quite a few very knowledgeable people there, many from the "old days"

What were your interests on CS?


----------



## rdw (Aug 2, 2015)

Oh gosh I remember DOS and dual floppy drives :lol: . I guess that makes me an old fogey too haha!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 2, 2015)

Me too. The first PC I ever used was an HP lab model and the storage was a cassette drive. Very slow but with some ingenuity in programming I was able to do some fairly complicated statistical analyses with it. It also cost $50,000 although at least half of that was an interface for the lab. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 2, 2015)

I remember when the first Apple computer came out. Now that was a remarkable advance back then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

